# Where to buy Philips H4 in US



## Wildtrky (Oct 28, 2004)

Where is the best place to buy Philips H4 12v 100/90w bulbs in the US? Want to get a spare for my Thor.


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd like to get a Philips H4 that's 100/50W for brighter lowbeam.


----------



## Wildtrky (Oct 28, 2004)

If we cannot buy the replacement bulbs in the US, I think I'll go back to Costco tonight and buy a couple more Thor's for the parts (extra bulb's, batteries etc.) since they are only $25.


----------



## iddibhai (Oct 28, 2004)

www.danielsternlighting.com

lazer, anything over 55/65 for automotive H4 use is illegal for street use and besides, unless you've upgraded the wiring AND relays, there ain't much juice flowing thru stock wiring to make a big difference w/ said over-spec lamps. plus there is the heat issue in most plastic-housing DOT lamps...

also, you can order from UK websites that ship to USA, fyi.


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*iddibhai said:*
www.danielsternlighting.com

lazer, anything over 55/65 for automotive H4 use is illegal for street use and besides, unless you've upgraded the wiring AND relays, there ain't much juice flowing thru stock wiring to make a big difference w/ said over-spec lamps.

also, you can order from UK websites that ship to USA, fyi. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I meant for replacing the thors bulb. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## BIGIRON (Oct 28, 2004)

Try www.performanceparts.com for Hella and Piia. I have 80/100's in a couple of vehicles and they are great. No prob with wiring/etc. You'll be just about as well off costwise buying the Thor's, tho.


----------



## Wildtrky (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow! $19 ea at danielsternlighting. I think I'll just buy two more Thor's ($25 ea.) at Costco for the parts. But thanks for the reply iddibhai.


----------



## Scoob (Oct 28, 2004)

Try JCWhitney . They have several H4 bulbs and styles.


----------



## iddibhai (Oct 28, 2004)

Philips are harder to find here, and JCW doesnt stock those. if you will go to the boosted thor thread, you will see jarhead has tried various offbrand (anything other than GE/Stanley/Philips/Osram/Sylvani/Hella) and came to the consensus that the OEM lamp which is a phillips, is far better than anything you can find aftermarket. i'd take him at his word given his expertise and knowledge in testing said lamps, pls i have more faith in the OEM makers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.

but yea, just get a thro for the lamp, at that low a price!


----------



## Wildtrky (Oct 29, 2004)

Just got back from Costco - bought 4 more (will make nice Christmas gifts). I'll just keep one for parts and keep the battery in trickle charger for backup.


----------



## Heath (Oct 29, 2004)

The stock bulb in the Thor is a Philips 12569 100/90W lamp. It's difficult to wade through all of philips marketing material, but this bulb is simply known as a rally bulb. There's a "visionplus" rally bulb that isn't this one, and I suspect it's not as bright as I believe it's a 65/55W bulb. There's also a Phillips 130/100W bulb type 12459. It puts out 3600 lumens relative to the 100/90W bulb that puts out 2900 lumens. I can't seem to find this bulb anywhere in the US. One wonders how it would fare with newbie's 16v regulation mod.


----------



## Heath (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh yeah:

http://www.bulbdirect.com/catalog.asp?prodid=337672&showprevnext=1

$15.22 for the package (which may include one or two bulbs).


----------



## markdi (Oct 29, 2004)

problem solved
good job heath


----------



## iddibhai (Oct 30, 2004)

actually newbie did try the 130/100 vs 100/90 and was not impressed, and might actually be testing them right now to verify or dispel the output claims.


----------



## markdi (Oct 30, 2004)

I tried the 130/100 I was not impressed
It was not much brighter and the spot of light was not as focoused
sorry I can not spell right now


----------



## Heath (Oct 30, 2004)

I believe the bulbs that newbie tested weren't the Philips 130/100 but some other off-brand. Hopefully he'll chime in on that. Also, I suspect that when markdi did try the Philips 130/100 bulb that the voltage drop was so great that the results were unimpressive. A regulator circuit would solve the problem.


----------



## markdi (Oct 30, 2004)

mine was not the phillips bulb
it was a bulb I paid 4 bucks for at a car parts store
I need to put bigger wiring in my thor
and put the original bulb back in it


----------



## Wildtrky (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Heath - You DA Man......


----------



## iddibhai (Nov 1, 2004)

markdi, newbie DID test the Philips rally lamps since i bought them and sent them to him for evaluation. he also tried the offbrand lamps. his conclusion was that the 130/100 philips were prone to blow when overdriven, and even at stock drive they were not putting out significantly more light. he has, i believe, received more lamps from the distributer to validate or dispute philips' claims.


----------



## Heath (Nov 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*iddibhai said:*...i bought them and sent them to him for evaluation

[/ QUOTE ]

Where did you find the 130/100 Philips bulb? I've looked all over and haven't been able to find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## iddibhai (Nov 1, 2004)

heath, i bought it from dan, URL to website linked somewhere in this thread i think. i hate to sound like a broken record, but for the record (haha!) i do not sell them, just love the output they provide, and have bought and continue to buy from Dan, who caters to high end aftermarket applications. 

that said, in fair warning, i'd stay w/ the 100/90 that comes w/ the Thor until either Newbie or Dan himself can present evidence that the 130/100 are indeed worth the upgrade (the spec sheet only shows a lumen difference, but not life difference; the stock lamp can tolerate overdrive better, and is more robust, the 130/100 is on the ragged edge of life/lumen ratio). the 130 did not make it to see 16v, it blew somewhere around 15v i think, while the stock lamp held up remarkly well for many hours. mebbe it was a dud 130, which is why jar got more of them. jar? help us out!


----------

